# Forum software upgrade



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I hope to upgrade the forum software to the latest version of vBulletin Saturday morning.  This will probably take between one and two hours.  The forums will be completely closed.  At times you will see a "forum closed" message.  At other times you will get a database error, and part of the time it will say "no website"!

I'll post a big, impossible to miss announcement right below the dictionary look-up box at least 30 minutes before getting started.  I highly recommend that you copy the text of any big messages you write all day tomorrow!  Just in case. 

Mike


----------



## Elisa68

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I hope to upgrade the forum software to the latest version of vBulletin Saturday morning.


Silly question: U.S. Eastern Time?


----------



## ILT

Yes Elisa, US eastern time , although Mike hasn't given a specific time yet.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, but I just got back from a trip to the UK and am a bit jet-lagged...  Don't be surprised if I start at 6AM or earlier Eastern Time.


----------



## araceli

That's good! At 6AM or earlier...


----------



## alc112

Silly question Nº 2
What time is in eastern US?


----------



## Jana337

alc112 said:
			
		

> Silly question Nº 2
> What time is in eastern US?


Click.
Alternatively, check the date and time properties in your settings. There is an option "time zone".

Jana


----------



## supercrom

I really like this new version, you don't have to click on "Go Advanced" to have more options in your fast reply.

Thanks a lot, Mike Kellogg.


----------



## alc112

supercrom said:
			
		

> I really like this new version, you don't have to click on "Go Advanced" to have more options in your fast reply.
> 
> Thanks a lot, Mike Kellogg.



Yes!! That's very nice
I hope in the next version we'll have emoticons menu in the fast reply


----------



## davidtrans

Hello administrative people --
I don't know if I can start a post/thread of my own -- a simple question really. If so, how do I do it?
Thanks so much. please reply to xxxxx@aol.com
<<edited to remove personal info>>


----------



## Isotta

If you are registered, you go to the desired forum's page (for example French/English), and you click on "New Thread--Ask a question." And that should be it.

I hope I understood your question correctly.

Z.


----------

